# Monitor issue and adding hard drive



## Me2 (Jul 6, 2010)

I do not have acpi enabled nor any power management services. My bios does not have any power management for the monitor. After about 30 minutes my monitor powers down. I have checked every thing I know to check (screen savers, power managers, etc) and can find nothing. I am running freeBSD base with kde GUI. I would like to enable my monitor to never power down. 

Secondly, I have a hard drive I would like to add. I am migrating to Unix from Linux and have some command line experience but not a lot. I have been unable to find a URL that has detailed steps explaining how this is done. A link to a very detailed "How-To" on adding a hard drive to an existing system would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jul 6, 2010)

> I would like to enable my monitor to never power down


I think that monitors have time of life. After some thousands hours of working they dead.
If this is truth, maybe was better to keep it as it is because time of life will be much shorter.
Mine too but i have never problem with that 
In fact is better because is in my room and it don't let me sleep 


> I have a hard drive I would like to add. I am migrating to Unix from Linux


You mean to add/mount a hard disk with ext3 filesystem on your Freebsd?

```
cd /mnt
sudo mkdir hdd
cd /usr/ports/sysutils/e2fsprogs
sudo make install clean
sudo mount/usr/ports/security/sudo -t ext2fs /dev/[B]your disk[/B] /mnt/hdd
```
Sudo *is not* on the base system so you must install it from ports.

```
cd /usr/ports/security/sudo && make install clean
```


----------



## zeiz (Jul 7, 2010)

KDE has it's own power management. Also monitor may have DMPS feature. 
But I agree with sk28hardiefast: all those features designed to increase monitor's life.
As to another HDD what's on it? What do you plan to use it for?


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 7, 2010)

Me2 said:
			
		

> I do not have acpi enabled nor any power management services. My bios does not have any power management for the monitor. After about 30 minutes my monitor powers down. I have checked every thing I know to check (screen savers, power managers, etc) and can find nothing. I am running freeBSD base with kde GUI. I would like to enable my monitor to never power down.



Modify xorg.conf, adding these options to the Screen section:

```
Option       "Blank Time" "0"
Option       "Standby Time" "0"
Option       "Suspend Time" "0"
Option       "Off Time" "0"
```


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 7, 2010)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> Sudo *is not* on the base system so you must install it from ports.



Or just su to root:
`# su -`

Built into the base system for free, and won't surprise you with environment differences.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jul 7, 2010)

su is on the base system?


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 7, 2010)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> su is on the base system?



Yes, /usr/bin/su, su(1).

(Sorry about the missing quote attrib in my previous message, fixed now.)


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jul 7, 2010)

A ok. I was knowing that.


----------



## Beastie (Jul 7, 2010)

wblock said:
			
		

> Modify xorg.conf, adding these options to the Screen section:
> 
> ```
> Option       "Blank Time" "0"
> ...


These should be single words (e.g. BlankTime).


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 7, 2010)

Beastie said:
			
		

> These should be single words (e.g. BlankTime).



Never noticed that before.  Xorg.0.log says they were interpreted as the no-space version, so they still work.  But I'll fix them anyway.  Thanks!


----------

